#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Why Study in Australia

## Mkaur

Australia is a global education powerhouse with fantastic long-term  opportunities. The infrastructure, facilities, teaching and networking  experience in Australia is second to none. The diverse range of courses offered by Australian Universities has resulted in Australia being the 3rd  most popular destination for international students. Moreover, 7 of the  Top 100 Universities in the World are in Australia as are 5 out of the  30 best student cities in the World. Due to all these reasons, students  want to study in Australia.





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

